# How alcohol Affects training and your body



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2008)

This guy posted this on a smaller training forum at something awful. It was a really good read, and very fitting considering all of the pot alcohol threads lately. 



			
				 Cavefish said:
			
		

> Ever wondered exactly just how alcohol effects your body? Read on (warning: its long) The first post deals more with the chemistry side of things, then part 2 relates to how it actually effects training.
> 
> Part 1
> Ethanol, aka "alcohol", is perhaps the most widely consumed drug on Earth. With the exception of its effects on heart disease, few people would claim it is good for you. But, because of its legality, omnipresence, and just the fact that it is so much fun, most think very little of having a few beers or even a few six packs. This includes many bodybuilders.
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2008)

Cavefish said:
			
		

> Part 2
> With that out of the way, we can turn to the ways in which ethanol can affect our fat loss and muscle building efforts.
> 
> They are several.
> ...


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah I get tired of all the pot threads here and alcohal threads. people wonder why they get fat (not all people). I cant say much I am fat but IM trying to do something about it anyway. Its like People go smoke a joint or a bowl or get wasted on beer and freakin eat all night long and wonder the next day why they gain 20 pounds.....


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Mar 5, 2008)

Im not going to lie, I didnt read all of that. But drinking is fun! Lol honestly, I know its bad for me, but im 19 and in college... fitness is a priority in my life right now, but so is having a good time. Thats not saying I drink every day, but I do indulge on occasion.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2008)

Great article.

Getlean, people don't wonder anything. And if they do they are idiots. About 1 year ago, i was in the best overall shape of my life and was drinking thursday-saturday and sometimes sunday. Life is about balance, young grasshopper.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Great article.
> 
> Getlean, people don't wonder anything. And if they do they are idiots. About 1 year ago, i was in the best overall shape of my life and was drinking thursday-saturday and sometimes sunday. Life is about balance, young grasshopper.



young Grasshopper? Unless you are 60 I guess 34 is young to you. But anyway.... Thanks for the compliments. And I know what drinking can do to someone My brother was an alcoholic. It all started with the college parties, then he actually went to college and it got worse from there. He drank most of my kid hood life. I know what it can do to someone. I know what it can contribute to a persons life if they are addicted. Not saying everyone gets addicted and the same goes for smoking pot. THEY are both controlled substances they control you and alter you. IM not saying when you are young dont experiment, when you are young you are going to do whatever the hell you want anyway, no matter what anyone tells you. I agree to that. All im saying it is an addicting drug and it can be harmful if not taken lightly, or socialy, but if  abused it will ruin the rest of your life..... Same goes for any drug.....


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> young Grasshopper? Unless you are 60 I guess 34 is young to you. But anyway.... Thanks for the compliments. And I know what drinking can do to someone My brother was an alcoholic. It all started with the college parties, then he actually went to college and it got worse from there. He drank most of my kid hood life. I know what it can do to someone. I know what it can contribute to a persons life if they are addicted. Not saying everyone gets addicted and the same goes for smoking pot. THEY are both controlled substances they control you and alter you. IM not saying when you are young dont experiment, when you are young you are going to do whatever the hell you want anyway, no matter what anyone tells you. I agree to that. All im saying it is an addicting drug and it can be harmful if not taken lightly, or socialy, but if  abused it will ruin the rest of your life..... Same goes for any drug.....



Oh god, its just a joke big guy. Take it easy...I'm half a year shy of 23, not many people are younger than me.

As far as you're experience with alcoholism is concerned, I'm sorry to hear about it but make no mistake...just like anything else if you are an idiot you will fuck your life up one way or another. neither alcohol nor pot nor anything else that people might drink, smoke, inject, chew or in any other way shape or form put into their bodies' ruins peoples' lives. They do it to themselves using whatever they use as a means to an end. If its not alcohol, it'll be cocaine, not cocaine it'll be gambling etc. Some call it existential choice, others call it self medication (the guy in the article above eluded to the fact that sometimes addiction to drugs is simply self medication of an underlying neurochemical pathology), and yet others may call it natural selection. I call it being a retard and make no excuses for those people...having been on the brink and back from such behavior.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Oh god, its just a joke big guy. Take it easy...I'm half a year shy of 23, not many people are younger than me.
> 
> As far as you're experience with alcoholism is concerned, I'm sorry to hear about it but make no mistake...just like anything else if you are an idiot you will fuck your life up one way or another. neither alcohol nor pot nor anything else that people might drink, smoke, inject, chew or in any other way shape or form put into their bodies' ruins peoples' lives. They do it to themselves using whatever they use as a means to an end. If its not alcohol, it'll be cocaine, not cocaine it'll be gambling etc. Some call it existential choice, others call it self medication (the guy in the article above eluded to the fact that sometimes addiction to drugs is simply self medication of an underlying neurochemical pathology), and yet others may call it natural selection. I call it being a retard and make no excuses for those people...having been on the brink and back from such behavior.



As you can see I dont take threads like this too lightly, just from what I have seen and had to deal with over my entire life. Although my brother is sober now, he went through hell to get there and back I might add, for him it wasnt easy. He even managed to finish his college education and father of 2 and married. Anyway I guess you could say he open his eyes and saw what life was all about and wanted to live it clean and healthy....


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh dude, i completely understand and respect your opinion. Hell my GF's father is a drug addict and alcoholic and because of her irrational/unconditional love for him she (well me and her) must deal with his constant trouble making. I spent my sunday last week bailing the guy out of prison (its my only day off, i use it for the various assignments i need to catch up on for school and to relax)...second time in 3 months. It took me a couple of years to really get over my own stupidity in regards to drugs, fun, and living a responsible life. So i don't make my comments from an ivory tower...i have been and still am there.

I just don't like generalizations and projections of blame onto substances instead of people. Like i tell my girlfriend, its not the crack that turned him into what he is, its him that turned him into what he is.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 5, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> THEY are both controlled substances they control you and alter you





getlean09 said:


> All im saying it is an addicting drug and it can be harmful if not taken lightly, or socialy, but if  abused it will ruin the rest of your life..... Same goes for any drug.....



Where did i make any generallizations and point the finger to the drug? All I stated was a fact that it is a controlled substance and if you abuse it it will ruin the rest of your life.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> Yeah I get tired of all the pot threads here and alcohal threads. people wonder why they get fat (not all people). I cant say much I am fat but IM trying to do something about it anyway. Its like People go smoke a joint or a bowl or get wasted on beer and freakin eat all night long and wonder the next day why they gain 20 pounds.....



It all started with you saying this. Yeah you didn't generalize, but you made it seem like if you drink/smoke pot you're gonna be a fat ass. I told you that the leanest i've ever been, 3-4 nights out of the week (i was hovering around 205, the lowest i've weighed since high school).

Alcohol won't make you fat and neither will pot if you know how to control yourself. People makes themselves fat, not drugs/alcohol just like people ruin their own lives, not drugs/alcohol.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyway thats my opinion right in there where you quoted me I said not all people get fat.... im done trying to explain myself......


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

I think you made a terrible point.

If I go out all night drinking, I usually wake up the next day having lost all sorts of weight mainly because I'm just so damn dehydrated.

I understand your situation, but if you don't like a genre of threads, don't open them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

Will read this when I have to take a dump.

Thanks, Kelju.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

Over time people become fat not in one night.... of course you being 19 you wouldnt care or understand my point so I must have been exaggerating???? Ya i tihnk thats what its called geeesh teenagers....


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> Over time people become fat not in one night.... of course you being 19 you wouldnt care or understand my point so I must have been exaggerating???? Ya i tihnk thats what its called geeesh teenagers....



You wrote this:


> Its like People go smoke a joint or a bowl or get wasted on beer and freakin eat all night long *and wonder the next day why they gain 20 pounds.....*



...but I guess I'm the jackass because I'm younger than you are.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think its an opinion and everyone entiled to have one just like being an asshole ya know????


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

No, I have no idea what you're talking about, but you did remind me that I need to update my signature.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay well i didn't want to say it because i felt it would be too mean but i'm just gonna throw it out there now.

You joined this forum at most 1 month ago and judging by your avatar you haven't been too worried about what you put into your body for a long time. As well, judging from your post in another thread about seeing a McDonald's when coming home from your fiancee's house, my hypothesis is that you have a wedding coming up and want to drop some weight for it.

It strikes me as a little hypocritical of a person in you situation to bitch and moan about people trying to find balance and enjoy their lives'...especially younger people. The vast majority of people on these forums aren't making a living off of their bodies and therefore don't feel the need to live like a monk for that six pack or those 19" guns. I'm happy being bigger than the average joe, and more muscular. I don't need to be Ronnie Coleman or even Arnold. What i do want is to enjoy my life, so if that means going out and getting piss drunk with my friends, or staying in and taking a couple of bowl hits and playing video games all night i shouldn't have to listen to people getting on soap boxes about how bad it is. And we especially don't have to hear about how some retard couldn't control him/herself and became an addict. We know how bad it is, but we manage to balance our enjoyment with our health and fitness. Thats all i'm gonna say about this subject. I'm sure you'll have something to say to that too, so the stage is your's my friend.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

All I have to say is LAUGH FUCKING OUT LOUD


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

What are you laughing about?


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

I just love you guys. Just cause you dont like my opinion about something you just gotta keep it going. And btw I already know I'm a fat ass so your comments dont phase me 1 bit. I came here for a reason to get advice and stay motivated not read about a bunch a kids talk about how they got lit up yesterday and then hit the gym and didn't make any gains kinda silly on a bodybuilding site dont ya think?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> I just love you guys. Just cause you dont like my opinion about something you just gotta keep it going. And btw I already know I'm a fat ass so your comments dont phase me 1 bit.



My comments weren't made to offend, just trying to explain my POV on this subject.



			
				getlean09 said:
			
		

> I came here for a reason to get advice and stay motivated not read about a bunch a kids talk about how they got lit up yesterday and then hit the gym and didn't make any gains kinda silly on a bodybuilding site dont ya think?



Right well us ''kids'' have been doing this for years while getting lit, and if we want to talk about it on a bodybuilding forum we don't need to get lectured by a guy who's been dieting/training for 1 month and is Mr. Bodybuilder all of a sudden. I'll see if you're still around after your wedding.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 6, 2008)

One can 'get away with it', when drinking large quantities of alcohol at a younger age. One recovers quickly...   {Though it is still not to be recommended...}    

The problem comes when one has developed a habit (or addiction for it), and doesn't give up in older age, i.e. at 41 yrs in my case...   The effects are starting to get nasty.....

It wrecks one's training and recovery too....

Drink in moderation.....


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

getlean09 said:


> I just love you guys. Just cause you dont like my opinion about something you just gotta keep it going. And btw I already know I'm a fat ass so your comments dont phase me 1 bit. Icame here for a reason to get advice and stay motivated not read about a bunch a kids talk about how they got lit up yesterday and then hit the gym and didn't make any gains kinda silly on a bodybuilding site dont ya think?



I've been apart of some silly arguments in the past, but none are more retarded than this one.


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

i know man just havin a shitty day


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been apart of some silly arguments in the past, but none are more retarded than this one.



You are retarded.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

I would recommend that you go smoke a joint, but I know what you think of people who smoke.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You are retarded.



I think I'm pretty awesome


----------



## getlean09 (Mar 6, 2008)

no id get fuckin tooo blazed then id be paranoid and cocky and fucked up I know how I am, I never said I never did it, lol.... I just need a fuckin beer maybe....


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You are retarded.


 
 What the fuck. Where's my insult? Don't you love me anymore, my Canuck friend?



soxmuscle said:


> I think I'm pretty awesome



I think you're swell 



getlean09 said:


> no id get fuckin tooo blazed then id be paranoid and cocky and fucked up I know how I am, I never said I never did it, lol.... I just need a fuckin beer maybe....


 
 Alcohol lowers protein synthesis, definitely don't want to do that  And toking a spliff will likely bump your daily cals to 7000 lol.

 My relaxation technique of choice is to light some incense, and read a book, or listen to some Morcheeba (if you don't know who they are, look em up great music i recommend the Charango album).

 I just drank a huge cup of coffee thinking my careplan will take me all night to do and i miraculously am almost done but so wired that i won't be able to sleep for a couple of hours. I'm at the psych unit at 730am tomorrow too...damn.


----------

